# Sno-Jet Sprayed on Entire Blower?



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Could you, would you spray you're entire blower with Sno-Jet?


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

What`s Sno Jet?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Would not waste Time or money on that 1.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

The Q said:


> What`s Sno Jet?


It's a non stick spray to keep snow from sticking inside the bucket and chute of your snowblowe,supposed to help keep your blower from clogging up.i used fluid film and when I was done using my machine,there was still a lot of snow stuck inside the bucket,and on the auger


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Why not just use silicone spray. I`ve always used this on my shovels too.


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

I use Dupont Snow and Ice repellent on the chute and in the auger area. I don't spray the entire blower with it but if you do avoid the muffler for sure.
I also spray the shovels with it.
When the snow is wet and sticky it works.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Nshusky said:


> I use Dupont Snow and Ice repellent on the chute and in the auger area. I don't spray the entire blower with it but if you do avoid the muffler for sure.
> I also spray the shovels with it.
> When the snow is wet and sticky it works.


Where can I get that? I've never seen that product before around here


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

ih8thepackers said:


> Where can I get that? I've never seen that product before around here


I get it at Canadian Tire in Canada but in the US it looks like Amazon, Wal Mart, Lowes, Menards, etc have it. Google it and you should see a bunch of US retailers that carry it in your area.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Home Depot sells it by me, I bought a can to try it out. All I need is snow.

I tried the DuPont snow spray, it worked, not amazing but worked. Little pricy though.


----------



## rkchainsaw (Jan 2, 2017)

I have used Car wax, WD40 and silicone. Can't really say which one is better. Never tried the Snow Stuff. I got a kick out of ih8thepackers handle. Anyway i hope he h8's them more on Sunday night. All in good fun!


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

rkchainsaw said:


> I have used Car wax, WD40 and silicone. Can't really say which one is better. Never tried the Snow Stuff. I got a kick out of ih8thepackers handle. Anyway i hope he h8's them more on Sunday night. All in good fun!


I'm a big blue fan this weekend!!!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Spray it on and walk away. Only better result I've had is waxing with paste, but it goes fast if the EOD is rough and treated/salted. I used to use the silicone sprays at 3 times the price, and this is just as effective, IMO.


----------



## snowhog (Nov 24, 2013)

While doing the chute of my Honda I also sprayed the belt housing to prevent future sticking of snow. Did not notice any improvement. I'm sticking (pun intended) with car wax for areas other than the inside of the chute

I do like the SnoJet for inside of the chute though. My Honda is a HS928. This is the older style that does not seem to have the clogging problem that the HSS machines have.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

snowhog said:


> While doing the chute of my Honda I also sprayed the belt housing to prevent future sticking of snow. Did not notice any improvement. I'm sticking (pun intended) with car wax for areas other than the inside of the chute
> 
> I do like the SnoJet for inside of the chute though. My Honda is a HS928. This is the older style that does not seem to have the clogging problem that the HSS machines have.


Which do you like better inside the chute? Car wax or snow jet? 

I just lined my ariens chute with 5 layers of Kalsse Sealant Glaze, a durable acrylic car paint sealant / protector. Basically a wax that lasts a long time.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

+1 on the wax, give 'er a good coat or two on a nice warm fall day when you want to fire it up and see anyhow.

Save the chute goo for the chute as needed. imo.


----------



## albireo13 (Dec 30, 2016)

Just bought a new Ariens SB and think I'll coat the whole insides with acrylic floor wax. I hope it lasts longer than car wax.
The outside I'll use car wax and the chute I'll spray.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

I always have a few cans from Krown at home, that I buy when I get my cars rust proofed. One can is a special silicone which is meant for plastics, and rubber, and another can which is the same product they use to rustproof the metal on your car. I sprayed my entire snowmaster with both sprays. I forget the names of the sprays...Krown has an entire line of different sprays for different applications.


----------

